# اليكم يا مهندسين برنامج 20/20 technology لتصميم المطابخ والحمامات والغرف باخراج 3D



## welly76 (23 يناير 2010)

تفضلووو يا شباب
http://rapidlibrary.com/index.php?q=2020+design+exsamples&filetype=0


----------



## welly76 (23 يناير 2010)

*2020 من موقع تورنت*

ورابط اخر مباشر بواسطة تورنت


----------



## الراتب (12 مارس 2010)

*بدي كرك البرنامج ياجماعة*

20-20_Kitchen6.1_Up7-crk بدي هذا الكرك تبع البرنامج 20-20 اذا سمحتوا علة البريد التالي [email protected]


----------



## mohamed2009 (12 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## welly76 (12 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ,,, الكراك موجود داخل الاسطوانة


----------



## يامن سالم (3 أبريل 2010)

شكراً اخوي


----------



## يامن سالم (3 أبريل 2010)

*ميرسي:15::15::15::15::15::15:
*​


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (11 يونيو 2010)

شكرا ليكم كلكم كتيييييييييييير


----------



## usasakr (17 ديسمبر 2011)

حاولت تحميل البرنامج ولكنة غير موجود ممكن رابط اخر كى استطيع تحميل البرنامج


----------



## مناف معن (3 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ehabdawoud (25 مارس 2015)

انا حملت البرنامج 
بس مش نافع افتحه خالص
لا هو رار ولا ايزو
ده امتداده ايه الملف ده


----------

